# Dosage for Vitamin B complex



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

O.K. I know I've seen it on here but can't find it. :crazy
What is the dosage for Vitamin B Complex to give a doe?
No, it's not for polio. She wasn't feeling well yesterday but was doing better late last night. Still want to give her vit B for a boost.
Linda


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,66.0.html


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

This one says 5cc or 3cc. Here's the thread:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,13280.0.html


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you.
Linda


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

For a doe that is really needing it like after a difficult kidding, you can give up to 10 cc. 2x day. They will only absorb what they need and expel the rest.


----------

